# Stanley Ogee Frog - Two Types



## cbass (Jun 12, 2016)

I have done some research and it seems the Ogee frog makes an appearance on Stanley hand planes starting with type 16 and carries onward.

However, I have seen two styles of the ogee frog.

This one:










And this one:










Which hand planes got which? Was the first one used earlier on type 16 planes or can it also appear on type 17 and onward?

Is anyone one of the two considered more desirable or a better design?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I wonder if it's a size thing rather than a vintage? All of my type 16-20 #4s (can be seen on my site) has the first style.

The second style is on a 4 1/2.

Interesting question!!


----------



## cbass (Jun 12, 2016)

Seems like a reasonable guess. I went on ebay and searched for type 16 to type 19 planes and looked at the pictures, and although it seems many #4 and #3's have the first style I have found #3's and #4's with the second style:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-WWII-Era-Type-17-Bailey-Metallic-No-3-Smoothing-Plane-NICE-/122028745750?hash=item1c697ae416:g:eTUAAOSwjXRXcZzg

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-no-3-Type-17-excellent-condition-/231996000469?hash=item36040a08d5:g:kmoAAOSwGjpXTLe4

Perhaps they were from different suppliers?

Either way it looks like the first style with more flat portions and smaller recessed areas would work better?

Although the pre type 16 frog that looked like this has a lot more flat area and would work better than the ogee frog?


----------

